# tappabuchi



## Joan bolets

Hola,

en el diccionario encuentro la palabra *suplefaltas*

Hay algo más?

Gracias!


----------



## kreiner

Aunque no está en el diccionario de la RAE, se usa también tapagujeros, escrito de diversos modos (tapa-agujeros, tapaagujeros).


----------



## ursu-lab

Se intendi "tappabuchi" come "ripiego", una parola molto usata è "parche", come nel senso di "metterci una pezza (in mancanza di meglio)". 
Ma dipende dal contesto, ovviamente (che in questo caso manca ).
"Supleflautas" non l'ho mai sentito (in Spagna). Dove si usa?


----------



## gatogab

Joan bolets said:


> Hola,
> 
> en el diccionario encuentro la palabra *suplefaltas*
> 
> Hay algo más?
> 
> Gracias!


Quizás si con un poco de contexto podríamos dar un contributo, ¿te parece?
Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

ursu-lab said:


> Se intendi "tappabuchi" come "ripiego", una parola molto usata è "parche", come nel senso di "metterci una pezza (in mancanza di meglio)".
> Ma dipende dal contesto, ovviamente (che in questo caso manca ).
> "Supleflautas" non l'ho mai sentito (in Spagna). Dove si usa?


 
Non è "supleflautas" (bella parola comunque, anche se inesistente), ma "suplefaltas". Comunque tapa-agujeros è diventata ormai una parola comune almeno in certi contesti, del tipo: "Dios tapa-agujeros" (Dio tappabuchi).


----------



## ursu-lab

kreiner said:


> Non è "supleflautas" (bella parola comunque, anche se inesistente), ma "suplefaltas".



Ok, mi sono sbagliata, ma la mia curiosità resta: dove (e con quale registro) si usa? Molto frequente non mi pare, perché in vent'anni di vita in Spagna non l'ho mai letta né sentita, nemmeno in tv...

"Tappabuchi" in italiano, invece, è una parola "normal y corriente".


----------



## Neuromante

Yo ni sé a qué se refiere...


----------



## Joan bolets

Neuromante said:


> Yo ni sé a qué se refiere...



tappabuco es algo/alguien a que se recurre (de forma constante) para suplir a la falta de la cosa/persona originariamente destinada a desarrollar una especificada función.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Joan bolets said:


> tappabuco es algo/alguien a que se recurre (de forma constante) para suplir a la falta de la cosa/persona originariamente destinada a desarrollar una especificada función.


Un comodín.
Saludos


----------



## Joan bolets

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Un comodín.
> Saludos



efectivamente, esta me parece la versión más correcta:

El hecho que hizo que me pusiera esta pregunta, es muy parecido al ejemplo aquí bajo:

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/comodín

Gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

Un "comodín" in italiano è un "jolly", cioè una cosa/persona che vale per tutte le occasioni. Nelle carte da gioco il "jolly/comodín" ha* lo stesso valore *della carta che sostituisce. Non ha nessuna connotazione negativa, *anzi*, è la* carta più importante* e che risolve tutti i problemi.

Un "tappabuchi" sottintende un *disprezzo*, cioè qualcuno che, *in assenza di meglio*, viene usato come sostituto ma, se ci fosse l'originale, *non verrebbe nemmeno preso in considerazione*.
È come se, in mancanza di un direttore, venisse chiamato un impiegato. Ne svolge le funzioni ma resta comunque un "vice", di* "seconda" categoria*.
Un tipico esempio del "tappabuchi" è un amico/un'amica particolarmente pesante con cui si esce solo quando un altro ci tira il bidone. In presenza di una compagnia più gradevole, non le faremmo nemmeno una telefonata.

Non è la stessa cosa, credo .

comodín (Rae)
*2.     * m. Cosa que se hace servir para fines diversos, según conviene a quien la usa.

jolly (garzanti)
(_estens_.) cosa o persona capace di svolgere diverse funzioni, a seconda delle necessità. ->* jolly = comodín*


tappabuchi
_s. m_. e _f. invar_. (_scherz_. o *spreg* (=spregiativo).) persona che si suol chiamare *all'ultimo momento* per sostituirne un'altra. -> un ripiego


Como dice Kreiner, in spagnolo (della Spagna, almeno) si usa l'espressione identica "*tapagujeros*" che dà l'idea del "parche", cioè del rimpiazzare qualcuno all'ultimo momento per evitare un problema. Stranamente non è registrato nel DRAE, ma in altri dizionari (come il _Cumbre_) - e anche bilingue (non dall'italiano) - sì che c'è.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de "tapagujeros" por aquí (Canarias) no se usa. Ni siquiera me suena que exista el concepto.


----------



## kreiner

Tampoco en la península se usa excesivamente, pero sí en ciertos contextos. Por cierto, otra palabra que tampoco está en el DRAE ni en el DUE, pero que tiene un uso parecido, es "apagafuegos".


----------



## ursu-lab

Según el diccionario Cumbre (que personalmente considero bastante bueno y completo) el origen de "tapagujeros" viene del sector de la construcción. 
Lo único que puedo añadir es que en catalán existe la misma palabra y, a lo mejor (pero la mía sólo es una hipótesis), es un "préstamo" de esta lengua. También es (más) probable que las dos deriven del italiano.


----------



## 0scar

Esto dice un diccionario del lunfardo, pero a mi no me parece que sea lunfardo:

                     TAPAGUJEROS
                     (pop.) Empleado suplente que cumple tareas diferentes//   persona a la que se echa mano para suplir a otras.

_Comodín,_ es más o menos lo mismo, no es automáticamente despectivo, pero referido a una persona y junto al verbo usar/tener casi siempre es despectivo:"en esta empresa me usan como comodín", "...a él lo tienen como comodín"


----------



## ursu-lab

No, decisamente non è lunfardo. Nel dizionario _Cumbre _di spagnolo è presente proprio con questa forma. In altri potrebbe non esserci perché, d'altra parte, è formato da un verbo (tapar) e da un sostantivo (agujeros), per cui se viene scritto separato (tapa-agujeros) è senz'altro corretto.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Esto dice un diccionario del lunfardo, pero a mi no me parece que sea lunfardo:
> 
> TAPAGUJEROS
> (pop.) Empleado suplente que cumple tareas diferentes// persona a la que se echa mano para suplir a otras.
> 
> _Comodín,_ es más o menos lo mismo, no es automáticamente despectivo, pero referido a una persona y junto al verbo usar/tener casi siempre es despectivo:"en esta empresa me usan como comodín", "...a él lo tienen como comodín"


 
Hay otro nombre para definir este _'comodín',_ que sería _'mentolatum'_ una pomada medicanmentosa, que la publicidad daba a entender que era un ungüento milagroso, bueno para todas las guerras, a base de extracto de eucaliptus..."en esta empresa me tienen como mentolatum"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

kreiner said:


> es "apagafuegos".


*"Me tienen de bombero"* es nuestra "ígnea" versión de ese "padecimiento".
Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> *"Me tienen de bombero"* es nuestra "ígnea" versión de ese "padecimiento".
> Saludos


 
¿Y por qué de bombero?


----------



## ursu-lab

Perché si chiamano per intervenire in caso di emergenza


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

gatogab said:


> ¿Y por qué de bombero?


È como dice Ursu, “fare il pompiere”: ogni volta che abbiamo un problema si accende un fuoco, e presto chiamiamo i pompieri!


----------

